# Whitetail stuck in barbed wire fence!!!!



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I was going down a county road today and I see this deer flopping around at the fence line. As I pulled up closer I could see its hind leg was wrapped around the barbed wire twice, she must have not had enough distance when jumping. So I got my 9inch Klein electrical pliers out and cut the wire and freed the deer.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice job. Hate to see that


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad you got there in time. Low fences kill a lot of deer.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

WTG


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Wtg, how did she act when you walked up?


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

JFolm said:


> Wtg, how did she act when you walked up?


She must have not been hung up very long because when I walked up she started freaking out jumping around crazy and blowing, and snorting. I walked up on opposite side of fence and cut the wire on the fence post furthest away. Soon as I snipped it she took off running and didn't look hurt at all. It was a good feeling freeing her!!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Sir, did you splice the wire you cut and stretch it tight or leave it unrepaired? 

I would be rather aggravated to find someone cutting my highway fence putting me at liability for my cows getting out on a public road.

Please consider all consequences of actions.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm still counting plenty of strands to hold the cows in.. good release! ! But yeah I would contact the owner of the fence and help him fix it.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Sir, did you splice the wire you cut and stretch it tight or leave it unrepaired?
> 
> I would be rather aggravated to find someone cutting my highway fence putting me at liability for my cows getting out on a public road.
> 
> Please consider all consequences of actions.


I didn't splice it but let his neighbor know what happened. I didn't feel right about just leaving it because of the livestock. Even thought I've seen worse fences. Indeed I left them my name and number in case he wanted to contact me or if I could help with the repair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

txteltech said:


> I didn't splice it but let his neighbor know what happened. I didn't feel right about just leaving it because of the livestock. Even thought I've seen worse fences. Indeed I left them my name and number in case he wanted to contact me or if I could help with the repair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sir, Good to hear. As a landowner with cattle, I consider that an appropriate response for damaging his property to release that trapped deer. You are a good man.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

AvianQuest said:


> Glad you got there in time. Low fences kill a lot of deer.


????


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

This guy wasn't so lucky.
.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I can't count the number of deer I've had to so the same - a few have struggled do hard the pelvis was broken -( had to put out of misery ) . Had to cut a deer from fence while taking my 4 yr old daughter to daycare here by my house. Buck is still here in neighborhood - you can see the discoloration on back leg. FYI - neighbor had no problem with situation


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Deer*

I've done the same to free a deer. When the top two wires are close together that can happen. Kind of like the ring of a wrestling exhibition (not match)!!!


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Sir, did you splice the wire you cut and stretch it tight or leave it unrepaired?
> 
> I would be rather aggravated to find someone cutting my highway fence putting me at liability for my cows getting out on a public road.
> 
> Please consider all consequences of actions.


Still some pretty stiff penalties for cutting barb wire
along with the trespass charges.
I would have been way past aggravated to find my fence cut along the public road.
I understand wanting to free the deer and would have helped you free the deer and repaired the fence with a smile. 
This is one that makes ranchers hate hunters.
I have to stop and repair fence someone tore up.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

Great job bud I would off done the same. 
Deer is free now that's all it matter fence can be fix it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Had a sheriff come by and stop - asked whÃ t I was doing and left after explanation. I understand the "wire regulations " , but any magistrate would toss a case out like this


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Fresh2Salt said:


> ????


X2

Vehicles, I would assume, kill 10 times the deer that fences do.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Green to you for a job done well freeing that deer, and attempting to leave notification for the owner about the fence.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Well done sir!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Fresh2Salt said:


> ????


To the OP, you did a great job. Green to you.

To the ????, have you ever seen what happens to a deer that is hung in a fence, such as the one shown here. Most of the time they are found by predators, and what happens is not pretty. I have seen it, and kudos to the OP.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments and the green. The farmer contacted me and although he was not happy that it's gotta be fixed, he was very grateful that I let him know through the neighbor. I offered to come assist or even pay for the material and he said don't worry about, thanks for protecting the resource.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Glad it worked out. I came across a small buck season before last that was hung up between the top two strands, and it had broken it's leg at the joint above the hoof. I didn't have much choice but to take the hoof the rest of the way off to give it any chance of surviving.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

mrsh978 said:


> Had a sheriff come by and stop - asked whÃ t I was doing and left after explanation. I understand the "wire regulations " , but any magistrate would toss a case out like this


I understand you feeling sorry for the deer it still doesn't give you the right to tear up my property.
Not our JP that is what you city folk don't understand. He would never get elected again here
by the time the news made the feed store and sale barn. 
Why do you think you have the right to tear up a man's property. 
This is the why no one will let you hunt their property anymore.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

You did the right thing. I understand about the concern of livestock. But you handled it the right way & it sounds like the fence owner realized that it was the right call. Green for your efforts.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Jack's Pocket said:


> I understand you feeling sorry for the deer it still doesn't give you the right to tear up my property.
> Not our JP that is what you city folk don't understand. He would never get elected again here
> by the time the news made the feed store and sale barn.
> Why do you think you have the right to tear up a man's property.
> This is the why no one will let you hunt their property anymore.


Not everyone from east tx acts like this.

Green to you txteltech for going above and beyond to get the deer out and make it right with the landowner. I own land in east tx as well and I wouldn't be upset if you cut an easily fixable fence to save a deer that clearly lives on my property.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

TexasSlam18 said:


> Not everyone from east tx acts like this.
> 
> Green to you txteltech for going above and beyond to get the deer out and make it right with the landowner. I own land in east tx as well and I wouldn't be upset if you cut an easily fixable fence to save a deer that clearly lives on my property.


He better worry there are some pretty stiff penalties.
I see a trespasser cutting fence that holds 3000 dollar a head cattle for a two dollar deer.
As I said earlier if he been man enough to come up to the house I would have went and helped him.
If I wasn't home he could have left a note on the door with his number I would be fine with. 
Doing it the other way around thinking I will do what I please on another mans land and property. I would have filed trespass charges.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Good Job texteltech, you did the right thing and handled it the right way.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Good job glad you had the tools to do the job.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> I understand you feeling sorry for the deer it still doesn't give you the right to tear up my property.
> Not our JP that is what you city folk don't understand. He would never get elected again here
> by the time the news made the feed store and sale barn.
> Why do you think you have the right to tear up a man's property.
> This is the why no one will let you hunt their property anymore.


First - I'm not city folk - it's called doing the right thing. The landowner had absolutely no issue with what was done and thanked me for helping out . As for hunting on another mans ranch - I lease 33,000 acres from one of the wealthiest and LARGEST landowner s in Texas - ( who is one of the top beef ranchers period , I think he knows beef value ) I can because we care about his land and what's on it . I would get run off if I left s deer in a fence and he found out . If stand before any JP and walk out a free man - even in your shady part of the world it seems .


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

And if needed I got a great Jew lawyer to explain my intent to the court


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad you got there in time. Nice Job!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

stuckinfreeport said:


> X2
> 
> Vehicles, I would assume, kill 10 times the deer that fences do.


There are no stats on the number of deer that die in low fences, but it's a lot. Google "deer in fence" and click on Images.

As for highway kills, in Texas there are 45,000 insurance claims filed each year for vehicles damaged by hitting deer. Most people never file a claim, especially those driving trucks with grille guards. I read where a woman has already hit 8 deer so far this year and reported none.

There are serious estimates that the real number of deer killed on Texas roads each year is 450,000. After the president of PETA slammed his car into a deer on the highway, the organization seriously considered trying to sue several states to force them to erect high fencing along each side of major highways.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I would rather take an *** whooping than put up with rudeness in a man and I would rather take full responsibility for trespassing charges and any other ramifications than let that animal be eaten alive with their leg in the fence Knowing I could have helped. I take full responsibility. ... 

I'm guilty. Please press charges.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I own a foot or two of fence, lots of it along roads. I have wire broken/cut all the time, trees fall on it, etc. it is just part of the deal. I would be upset if I thought somebody intentionally cut the fence to steal something or just for meanness, but not if I knew it was to release a deer. Good job on releasing the deer. Until you have seen one minutes away from death from hanging in the fence, well, I can't describe how glad I am that you released that one. Just one of the reasons I always carry some kind of gun in my truck. Sometimes it is more merciful then the alternative.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't think there's a nickels worth of COMMON SENSE in Jacks pocket. ........we know what u mean jack....I don't think any one will disagree with you, that to cut the fence and not leave notice or fixing it is the wrong thing to do. That's not what happened in this case. Yet you still don't seem to grasp that.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sea sick said:


> I don't think there's a nickels worth of COMMON SENSE in Jacks pocket. ........we know what u mean jack....I don't think any one will disagree with you, that to cut the fence and not leave notice or fixing it is the wrong thing to do. That's not what happened in this case. Yet you still don't seem to grasp that.


x 10000


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

AvianQuest said:


> There are no stats on the number of deer that die in low fences, but it's a lot. Google "deer in fence" and click on Images.
> 
> As for highway kills, in Texas there are 45,000 insurance claims filed each year for vehicles damaged by hitting deer. Most people never file a claim, especially those driving trucks with grille guards. I read where a woman has already hit 8 deer so far this year and reported none.
> 
> There are serious estimates that the real number of deer killed on Texas roads each year is 450,000. After the president of PETA slammed his car into a deer on the highway, the organization seriously considered trying to sue several states to force them to erect high fencing along each side of major highways.


I think was avain was saying is that a lot of deer die in low fences every year. Not that more die that way than by getting hit by a car... Pretty sure it was just a statement. Just because a lot of deer, probably more than getting caught in fences, die because of vehicles.. It doesn't change the fact that a lot die in low fences.

I don't understand the reason to be so upset about a fence being cut when it's not yours. I still count 5 strands of quality tight wire that will hold the cattle in until the landowner can check it out. The OP said he tried to contact the landowner, left his number and I'm sure he'd help fix it or pay for it.


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

sgrem said:


> I would rather take an *** whooping than put up with rudeness in a man and I would rather take full responsibility for trespassing charges and any other ramifications than let that animal be eaten alive with their leg in the fence Knowing I could have helped. I take full responsibility. ...
> 
> I'm guilty. Please press charges.


X2

I hate rude behavior in a man. Won't tolerate it!


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

In my opinion deer get killed all the time by all kinds of issues. It sucks but at the end of the way that is the way it is. A deer stuck in a fence does not justify cutting any wire in another persons fence. If the deer being stuck really bothered you than the best course of action would be to find the owner, neighbor, friend, or whomever and let them know. I know you tried after the fact but you had the process wrong. There are too many legal repercussions involved in cutting someone's fence, not to mention it is not your decision to make. Deer are not a limited resource. IF a cow got out and someone was killed/hurt in a wreck would you feel as sorry for the deer? What about if it was some poor guys land that truly didn't have the cash to fix it? What if the land was owned by someone that couldn't get there quickly and fix it? Do you see where I am going here. Another thing is not every landowner has the means to just fix fencing when someone cuts their fence. There are a lot of owners who a poor in cash and rich in land. More than likely most landowners would have killed the deer and then untangled it.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TXPIRATE said:


> In my opinion deer get killed all the time by all kinds of issues. It sucks but at the end of the way that is the way it is. A deer stuck in a fence does not justify cutting any wire in another persons fence. If the deer being stuck really bothered you than the best course of action would be to find the owner, neighbor, friend, or whomever and let them know. I know you tried after the fact but you had the process wrong. There are too many legal repercussions involved in cutting someone's fence, not to mention it is not your decision to make. Deer are not a limited resource. IF a cow got out and someone was killed/hurt in a wreck would you feel as sorry for the deer? What about if it was some poor guys land that truly didn't have the cash to fix it? What if the land was owned by someone that couldn't get there quickly and fix it? Do you see where I am going here. Another thing is not every landowner has the means to just fix fencing when someone cuts their fence. There are a lot of owners who a poor in cash and rich in land. More than likely most landowners would have killed the deer and then untangled it.


He told the land owner he would fixs the fence.


----------



## Mlasseigne (Jan 2, 2012)

"More than likely most landowners would have killed the deer and then untangled it." ~Txpirate Hhhhhmmmmmm......I suppose owning land provides the right to kill a deer out of season in order to save your fence -and this would not be considered poaching? If so, I'm sure all the poachers were doing just that.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

Having first hand experience this is what would happen, call game warden, he asks you if you can handle it, you say yes, he says good keep the meat.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

And it would be hunting out of season. Poaching is when you hunt on someone else's land without permission which is a felony.


----------



## 9horns (Nov 10, 2010)

No good deed goes unpunished. So true. Man you do something that makes you feel good and there is always that guy that sticks a thorn in it. You did the right thing, keep doing it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

What happened here?


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack's Pocket said:


> He better worry there are some pretty stiff penalties.
> I see a trespasser cutting fence that holds 3000 dollar a head cattle for a two dollar deer.
> As I said earlier* if he been man enough to come up to the house I *would have went and helped him.
> If I wasn't home he could have left a note on the door with his number I would be fine with.
> Doing it the other way around thinking I will do what I please on another mans land and property. I would have filed trespass charges.


Yeah, I am sure he didn't go up to the house because he is a coward.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack's Pocket said:


> Still some pretty stiff penalties for cutting barb wire
> along with the trespass charges.
> I would have been way past aggravated to find my fence cut along the public road.
> I understand wanting to free the deer and would have helped you free the deer and repaired the fence with a smile.
> ...


What does a good samaritan, driving down a road, seeing an animal in distress and rescuing it, have to do with hunting/hunters?


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Jacks pocket sure does talk a big talk. "City folk" and "trespassing charges" for freeing a deer. You are ridiculous.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Benelliboss said:


> Jacks pocket sure does talk a big talk. "City folk" and "trespassing charges" for freeing a deer. You are ridiculous.


No that is fact you wouldn't be the first to leave here in handcuffs. Cross the purple painted line you will take the ride. Trespasser, thief and a poacher are in the same boat as far as I concerned.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

fangard said:


> Yeah, I am sure he didn't go up to the house because he is a coward.





fangard said:


> What does a good samaritan, driving down a road, seeing an animal in distress and rescuing it, have to do with hunting/hunters?


Are you always a complete douchebag, or is this just a special occasion?


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Are you always a complete douchebag, or is this just a special occasion?


No just the typical lease hunter in these parts.
People that live on a city lot have no clue what it takes to maintain 21 miles of barb wire and the liabilities that go with keeping it maintained.
They still don't get it has nothing to do with the deer. It is about you thinking you have the right to
tear up another man's property.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Jack's Pocket said:


> No just the typical lease hunter in these parts.
> People that live on a city lot have no clue what it takes to maintain 21 miles of barb wire and the liabilities that go with keeping it maintained.
> They still don't get it has nothing to do with the deer. It is about you thinking you have the right to
> tear up another man's property.


You sound like a city dweller transplant. So the the top wire is cut, all your cows are gonna get out?? And since you live your sprawling 170 acres (just guessin) you would catch it pretty quick. You literally reek of a guy who made his money in the city and bought a "ranch".


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jack's Pocket said:


> No just the typical lease hunter in these parts.
> People that live on a city lot have no clue what it takes to maintain 21 miles of barb wire and the liabilities that go with keeping it maintained.
> They still don't get it has nothing to do with the deer. It is about you thinking you have the right to
> tear up another man's property.


He could have done it, drove off and never said a peep to anyone. Owner was notified and offered assistance / reimbursement for repairs. I don't think this guy goes around just arbitrarily cutting fences.

It was a spot decision. I'm sure you've never had your instincts lead to actions that you could later revisit and rethink how you acted. Must be awesome being perfect.

By the way, I have a city lot and could have that patched with a stretcher and splice in 5 minutes.

Come on man, common sense works both ways. :texasflag


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> He could have done it, drove off and never said a peep to anyone. Owner was notified and offered assistance / reimbursement for repairs. I don't think this guy goes around just arbitrarily cutting fences.
> 
> It was a spot decision. I'm sure you've never had your instincts lead to actions that you could later revisit and rethink how you acted. Must be awesome being perfect.
> 
> ...


This is common sense at its finest. Great post


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> He could have done it, drove off and never said a peep to anyone. Owner was notified and offered assistance / reimbursement for repairs. I don't think this guy goes around just arbitrarily cutting fences.
> 
> It was a spot decision. I'm sure you've never had your instincts lead to actions that you could later revisit and rethink how you acted. Must be awesome being perfect.
> 
> ...


 MF8, some people just want to *********, don't waste your fingertips on them.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There are posters here that know me and know I run cattle. If a guy did what he did, I would thank him and then take five minutes to splice the top wire.

No big deal as far as I am concerned.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Jack's Pocket said:


> No that is fact you wouldn't be the first to leave here in handcuffs. Cross the purple painted line you will take the ride. Trespasser, thief and a poacher are in the same boat as far as I concerned.


Dilbert- what purple line? There would not be a sheriff or GW who would cuff someone for this . As mentioned before - are you such a tightwad to only have a 2 strand fence ? If you were a real trendsetter you would be a 5 or 6 strand fence owner like the rest of the cattle owning population. It takes less than 5 minutes to splice / stretch a top wire - less than a $1 in expenses . Or , you have unique cattle that can't wait for the top wire to disappear to escape ? And your boat , you can't cross a puddle in it ....


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Jacks Pocket should get a commission on 2Cool's advertisement. 

Without him sharing his opinion, this thread wouldn't have over 4000 hits.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> Dilbert- what purple line? There would not be a sheriff or GW who would cuff someone for this . As mentioned before - are you such a tightwad to only have a 2 strand fence ? If you were a real trendsetter you would be a 5 or 6 strand fence owner like the rest of the cattle owning population. It takes less than 5 minutes to splice / stretch a top wire - less than a $1 in expenses . Or , you have unique cattle that can't wait for the top wire to disappear to escape ? And your boat , you can't cross a puddle in it ....


A purple line painted around trees and posts counts as legal posting for no trespassing. Most don't know that but that is what he is referring to.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

"No good deed goes unpunished"

Think how much cyberspace could have been saved if only txteltech had...

1. Driven by a high fence property and saw the doe safely on the other side of the fence.

2. Driven by my unfenced property where he might have hit the deer as it ran across the road doing thousands of dollars worth of damage to his truck, killing the deer, and maybe veering into the oncoming school bus load of kids.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I thought prince had purple rain ....


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Good job geating the deer loose.That's how we get them out of our fence.Cut the wire.After they jerk on it trying to get loose,there's enough slack to ty back.It would take a real jackarse to pass a stuggling deer.If we caught you freeing a deer from our fence,we'd thank you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Good job geating the deer loose.That's how we get them out of our fence.Cut the wire.After they jerk on it trying to get loose,there's enough slack to ty back.It would take a real jackarse to pass a stuggling deer.If we caught you freeing a deer from our fence,we'd thank you.


Most avid anglers would.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Good job


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

oOslikOo said:


> You sound like a city dweller transplant. So the the top wire is cut, all your cows are gonna get out?? And since you live your sprawling 170 acres (just guessin) you would catch it pretty quick. You literally reek of a guy who made his money in the city and bought a "ranch".


My land deeds are older than you. 
You sound just like one or two of the guys I catch each year.
Kept finding beer cans in my creek bottom last year since I don't drink 
knew they weren't mine along with a couple of game camera's stolen.
I caught the guy from Galveston that wanted to cuss me out on my own land. He as most thought since he had leased some land up here 
he could tromp around as he pleased, purple paint works wonders he got a ride. Or the guy that hunting parks in my drive right in the entrance way his Dodge 4x4 you can pull one in park with a big enough tractor. The list is endless. 
The true irony here is 90% cry over something of yours being destroyed, stolen or tore up ever year where you hunt or live on this 
very site.
It is only you have rights on your stuff others don't.
Again it is the attitude of you can do what you want.
Its about permission and respecting another mans property.
The very reason the state legislature passed such harsh trespass laws.
That looking for a wounded deer doesn't pass the test anymore either on the books.
You still don't get it is the ironic part.
I also have every once in a great while get a hunter come up with his head screwed on straight.
Had guys at 2 am knock on the door my **** dogs have treed in your pasture. Go get them and have a good time if the gate is open or closed leave it the way you found it and don't climb through or over my fences. Deer hunter looking for a wounded deer happy to go help.

You wonder why ranchers and farmers won't let you on
their property anymore. Attitude.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd sell out and move!Aint that bad around here.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

peckerwood said:


> I'd sell out and move!Aint that bad around here.


Aint here till deer season.
I owned land out of Crockett and Rosharon as well thought about them at one time.
Lot of this is generational thinking as well.
My grandparents were born in the 1880's and parents in 1914
My people settled the area in the 1830's still have to take care of the family cemetery.
Grandparents' Mom's ad Dad's places not far from mine just feels like the place to be.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

High fence saves lives!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Jacks Pocket you are absolutely right about trespassers and destructive people that have the entitlement attitude. Wow we can absolutely feel and understand your frustration. Your feelings are valid and it is disappointing how some act. Times have changed and unfortunately landowners have to take the stand that you express now. I don't disagree one bit.

I don't think the OP is any of that. I think even you can agree that his attitude was the opposite. Even if he realized after the fact what his action meant to the landowner he made full attempt to right the situation offering to pay for the repairs himself and offering to do the full repairs himself.

Now Jacks pocket surely even as jilted as you are with those that have trespassed against you.....hopefully even you can see a very distinct difference and proper attitude of your fellow man in this case. The OP's attitude is commendable right wrong or indifferent. He made every effort to make it right And take responsibility. How can you find fault with that action And attitude of taking full responsibility?


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

JP
I understand your point of view to an extent, but most hunters that I've hunted with over the years have always been very respectful to the ranch owners. Sometime to the point you feel like you are walking on eggshells. And let's look at the hunters viewpoint. I bet most hunters on here can attest that they've been on a lease, did all the right things, managed the deer herd only to have the price double or price you out completely. It works both ways.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jack's Pocket said:


> My land deeds are older than you.
> You sound just like one or two of the guys I catch each year.
> Kept finding beer cans in my creek bottom last year since I don't drink
> knew they weren't mine along with a couple of game camera's stolen.
> ...


Wow! Where do you live I wanna make sure I never go around that area ?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

So jack,,,you have beer cans in your creek bottom and your game cams keep getting stolen. You say city folk,,,, 

It's probably all those junky meth head kids y'all have running around out there,,,stealing everything they can find to sell for a hit. Country folks kids. Your neighbors and such.

Sgrem made the point that all are trying to get across to you.

Either way they come in all forms. I've had it happen on our property..from poaching to stealing everything of value in the house and barn... City or country, thieves come from all walks of life. I'm sure you've had more trouble from city folk than the locals. But I'm sure you'll say different just for the sake of a argument.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Or he could have just told his friends and not posted on a public forum , for all the 6'8" 8th degree black belts to see?



AvianQuest said:


> "No good deed goes unpunished"
> 
> Think how much cyberspace could have been saved if only txteltech had...
> 
> ...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Holy Cow! At 6'8" it probably don't matter if you even wear a belt.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I cut someone's snares off a fence line once after I had to put a bobcat out of it's misery (after spending 2 hours trying to free it before realizing we would be seriously injured if we continued). It was hours from death due to dehydration, and had to have been snared for 4-5 days by the look of it. Maybe I was wrong for cutting them, but at that moment I would have shot the person who set the snares and evidently never even bothered to check them. Sometimes people (even hunters) have compassion and empathy for animals, those people are called decent people. He didn't cut a fence and drive away, he reached out and did it right. Those cows aren't going to rush over and jump the fence in the few hours that passed between the cut and the repair.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

sea sick said:


> So jack,,,you have beer cans in your creek bottom and your game cams keep getting stolen. You say city folk,,,,
> 
> It's probably all those junky meth head kids y'all have running around out there,,,stealing everything they can find to sell for a hit. Country folks kids. Your neighbors and such.
> 
> ...


No I caught a crack head down at the creek a while back.
I informed he was trespassing and needed to leave, he informed me it was running water
and he was catching minnows and didn't have to leave.
I said most people catch minnows with a bucket and a net and since he didn't have 
either I ask if was planning on putting the minnows in his pocket .
I then informed the man the water wasn't navigable and he had three 
options leave go to jail or make a real foolish decision. He made a foolish decision and went to jail.
He was down at the creek to steal my 3/4" aluminum cable that holds my water gap.
He saw that two strands of cable about 100 feet in length and couldn't resist.
They will steal anything not nailed down or guarded. Had some awhile back shooting 300 pound calves and cutting off the hind quarters they were selling to a Bar B Que joint. 
Got 13 of my neighbors before they got caught.
Crackheads are bad news in these woods that is the reason I never go out the door without a 45 ACP. Crackheads are lazy and opportunist if it isn't easy they will usually leave it alone. 
The lease hunters are worse.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

sgrem said:


> Jacks Pocket you are absolutely right about trespassers and destructive people that have the entitlement attitude. Wow we can absolutely feel and understand your frustration. Your feelings are valid and it is disappointing how some act. Times have changed and unfortunately landowners have to take the stand that you express now. I don't disagree one bit.
> 
> I don't think the OP is any of that. I think even you can agree that his attitude was the opposite. Even if he realized after the fact what his action meant to the landowner he made full attempt to right the situation offering to pay for the repairs himself and offering to do the full repairs himself.
> 
> Now Jacks pocket surely even as jilted as you are with those that have trespassed against you.....hopefully even you can see a very distinct difference and proper attitude of your fellow man in this case. The OP's attitude is commendable right wrong or indifferent. He made every effort to make it right And take responsibility. How can you find fault with that action And attitude of taking full responsibility?


You are 100% correct but look at how many had no consideration for the ranchers property.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Man you need to move or monitor your property better. I wouldn't put up with that. I live on a farm & have problems too. But I'd let the sheriff know if I had that many problems.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

Jacks Pocket---I can agree with you on a lot you said about thieves and poachers but I still dont agree with sending a person to jail for helping a deer caught in your fence. I guess I just have too much compassion to let a deer suffer because it got tangled up in a fence that you put in his path...even though that fence is necessary for livestock, it can still be repaired.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink....


Yeah but you can hold its head underwater until it drowns and then after its dead you can still beat it.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dilbert- lease hunters the worst ? Explain to me how one of the largest ranches in Texas - crossing 3 south Texas counties - gets $ 15 an acre ($7,5000,000 per year ) - doesn't see it your "way" . Your math and compass sir are not respectable . FYI - this ranch has countless miles of border to Mexico - he seems to be able to keep his 600,000 acres ok ,,,,


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Jack's Pocket said:


> You are 100% correct but look at how many had no consideration for the ranchers property.


JP this still has zero bearing on your attitude toward the OP.

JP if you had started a rant thread in a different new thread about your negative experiences and why some people have lost their accessibility privileges you would have had everyone behind you In support. But the attitude toward the OP here is not founded on your same reasoning. It is resentment and disdain in general toward anyone for any reason On your property. Again....man I'm on your side with property rights....but not toward the actions of the OP and his taking full responsibility. Now how many people have you caught illegally on your property that have taken full responsibility? Did you throw the book at them too?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Jack's Pocket said:


> No I caught a crack head down at the creek a while back.
> I informed he was trespassing and needed to leave, he informed me it was running water
> and he was catching minnows and didn't have to leave.
> I said most people catch minnows with a bucket and a net and since he didn't have
> ...


How come none of your stupid stories have anything to do with a man helping save an injured animal?

We don't care about your purple paint, your 2 strand fence, your rare cattle, beer cans, aluminum cable, minnows, or your meth heads. We want to tell him thank you for doing the right thing and move on to the next stupid argument on here.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Man you need to move or monitor your property better. I wouldn't put up with that. I live on a farm & have problems too. But I'd let the sheriff know if I had that many problems.


The hit the neighbor one morning right after he left
for work cleaned him out. I can see his driveway from the front porch
saw the white truck pull out, its about 1/2 mile away.
All I could tell the Sheriff was a white truck. 
I put in electronic surveillance.
Picture and the JP here will make it hurt.
Sheriff dept is constantly moving the crack heads from one side 
of the county to the other. The lease hunters are the ones that will
give you fits trespassing. My poor neighbor had one build a stand in the corner
of his back pasture one weekend.


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

JFolm said:


> How come none of your stupid stories have anything to do with a man helping save an injured animal?
> 
> We don't care about your purple paint, your 2 strand fence, your rare cattle, beer cans, aluminum cable, minnows, or your meth heads. We want to tell him thank you for doing the right thing and move on to the next stupid argument on here.


They do the guy was trespassing.
That is point you don't seem capable of comprehending.
.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jack's Pocket said:


> They do the guy was trespassing.
> That is point you don't seem capable of comprehending.
> .


Jack I really don't understand you. This thread is about a guy that cut the top wire off a mans fence because a deer got hung up in the fence. 
Maybe I'm not reading this right was it your fence he cut? If it wasn't your fence why do you care? 
If your having trouble on your land & live there take pictures of the people trespassing or whatever there doing & give the pics to the sheriff & they will take it from there.:headknock
Everyone but you have said that the OP did the right thing. Even the guy who's fence he cut. :rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

If I were ever to fall out of an airplane, barbed wire or an extension cord are the only two items I can think of that I'd like to be in possession of during the fall. Either one are sure to hang something on the way down. 
Oh, and JP doesn't speak for everyone in east Texas. You see a deer tangled in my fence, cut it out. I don't care if it's in the middle, top, bottom, or all six strands, CTFO!


----------



## Jack's Pocket (Jul 16, 2014)

Rubberback said:


> Jack I really don't understand you. This thread is about a guy that cut the top wire off a mans fence because a deer got hung up in the fence.
> Maybe I'm not reading this right was it your fence he cut? If it wasn't your fence why do you care?
> If your having trouble on your land & live there take pictures of the people trespassing or whatever there doing & give the pics to the sheriff & they will take it from there.:headknock
> Everyone but you have said that the OP did the right thing. Even the guy who's fence he cut. :rotfl:


No he didn't this is the same trespasser if he had gotten tangled up in the wire
and the deer kicked him to death or he was hung up until some one came by and cut him out he or his wife would be suing. 
We can argue this all day long, you can think I am a sorry SOB 
If you trespass I will file.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man every thread on here goes the wrong way at some point put the friggen knife down people my god!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep Jeremy,

But it wouldn't be the "NEW" 2 cool LMFAO, continue Rant please, it gives me something to do between fishing trips!



JFolm said:


> How come none of your stupid stories have anything to do with a man helping save an injured animal?
> 
> We don't care about your purple paint, your 2 strand fence, your rare cattle, beer cans, aluminum cable, minnows, or your meth heads. We want to tell him thank you for doing the right thing and move on to the next stupid argument on here.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jack - If I trespass on your land (now bear in mind I'm a fine, upstanding white man with no criminal record with a good job and no meth habit that I'm aware of)...IF I trespass on your land............will you file?


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good deed done by the OP!

Purdy dumb argument on the rest of this thread otherwise, totally derailed.....


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Too the OP, good job. Jack you keep harping on trespassing, I don't think the OP ever crossed the fence. He pulled over on the right-of-way, cut the top wire on a five wire fence, left contact info. and offered to assist or do the repair himself.
Again, Good Job


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

AvianQuest said:


> Yeah but you can hold its head underwater until it drowns and then after its dead you can still beat it.


LMAO, yep AQ, seems some here make it their life's goal to beat dead horses. It must be sad to be so blind.
TH...please give us a break.
To the original poster........I applaud you......nuff said.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

That is pretty much it


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Jack's Pocket said:


> My land deeds are older than you.
> You sound just like one or two of the guys I catch each year.
> Kept finding beer cans in my creek bottom last year since I don't drink
> knew they weren't mine along with a couple of game camera's stolen.
> ...


So because I, like much of the others think you're a moron you label me crackhead?? :rotfl:
My guess is my comment about you comin from the city is true thus the your response.

I have cattle on 4 seperate places and if someone did exactly what the OP did i'd thank them and buy them a beer. The deer lived and all my cows will still be there, and i would have the fence patched in less time than it takes you to type your meaningless post's.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a shame that a minute few can screw things up for so many.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Come On!!*

I'm gone one week to the FT Worth stock show and ya'll let the TTMB gurus take over in my absence...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm gone one week to the FT Worth stock show and ya'll let the TTMB gurus take over in my absence...


The crazy part is, there was less Bovine Excrement at the stock show.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

JP - after watching the video posted by saltwater, and carefully contemplating your comment regarding a $3 deer, I have concluded that you ARE in fact a sorry SOB and I hope you break your leg in a cattle guard and it gets infected.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I freed a doe whose head somehow got wedged between a corner post and the wire. Weird thing was that she just stood there after I let her go. Very strange feeling standing next to a wild deer.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Lat22 said:


> I freed a doe whose head somehow got wedged between a corner post and the wire. Weird thing was that she just stood there after I let her go. Very strange feeling standing next to a wild deer.


Good job - she was probably exhausted and in shear terror and frozen. I've had 2 do the same.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I saw that purple paint on the fence you were talking about jacks pocket, still won't keep me from freeing a deer in distress!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

el oh el
DIE THREAD! DIEEEEE!!!!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

I never noticed before the purple paint, until you mentioned it. This was taken Near east Texas sometime this last month!!!

I understand property lines jacks pocket, but I feel I did the right thing by freeing the deer and then by contacting property owner and making it right.

Fyi there was no purple paint anywhere near were the deer was trapped, this gate is just to show what you were talking about!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Purple paint is NOTHING new, been law for a few yrs, actually you need no paint or no fence for trespassing charges.....


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't read every post on this thread so maybe it has been mentioned but a few years back I drove upon a deer hung up on the top two strands of barbed wire as shown in the OP. The strands were to tight to free the deer but instead of cutting the wire I separated it from the nearest post it was tied to by cutting the tie wire. It created enough slack to free the deer. I then found some spare wire laying on the ground and retied the barbed wire to the post.

Just an thought for anyone who may come across this situation in the future.


----------

